# need a report for great kills



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

I will be driving up to Staten Island tonight and was wondering how the fishing is out there. Plan to go fishing on sat morning. What are they catching, on what bait. 
Thanks in advance for all replies


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

I was out a couple of weeks ago on a Friday night, bluefish were hitting bunker chunks.

Haven't looked up reports in a while. noreast.com usually has reports (that site tends to be NY and North). However I haven't been able to access that web site.


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

Fishing was slow on Sat. caught a 24inch blue and lots of crabs. Had a good time still, weather was perfect but got there at low tide


----------

